# iTunes ne reconnait plus mon iPod :'(



## G-L (21 Avril 2008)

Salut tout le monde,
Voilà j'ai connecté mon ipod nano à mon Pc (Windows XP) et il a bien été reconnu dans le poste de travail en tant que disque amovible cependant ce n'est pas le cas dans iTunes.  Et je commence réellement à me demander si il réapparaîtrea un jour !!  J'ai déjà tenté de désinstaller iTunes et de le réinstaller et encore tout un tas de manoeuvre trouvées sur le net mais rien à faire, toujours rien !!! 

J'espère vraiment que vous allez pouvoir m'aider !!
Bisous.


----------



## brucetp (21 Avril 2008)

et l'ipod fonctionne toujours lui?


----------



## Flocon67 (15 Février 2009)

Pour moi c`est l`inverse..
Mon Ipod n`est pas reconnu dans mon poste de travail mais dans Itunes..
Je ne sais pas quoi faire.. 
J`ai un message d`erreur qui s`affiche à chaque fois :

" L'ipod "caroline" ne peut pas être synchronisé. Le disque requis est introuvable. "

HELP !!!


----------

